# Hi, I come from HK



## patrickn (May 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I am new in keeping mantis. I come from Hong Kong. Any hong kong keeper here? Welcome to pm me.


----------



## Ian (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Patrick!


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Welcome! I'm not from Hong Kong, but I hang around Hong Kong people all the time. 欢迎你! (sorry, I prefer writing in simplified)


----------



## robo mantis (May 13, 2007)

Welcome you should get those mantids soon everyone on the forum knows how to ship things. Your best bet would be buying eggs because live nymphs die in long trips.


----------



## patrickn (May 14, 2007)

> Welcome you should get those mantids soon everyone on the forum knows how to ship things. Your best bet would be buying eggs because live nymphs die in long trips.


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## patrickn (May 14, 2007)

> Welcome! I'm not from Hong Kong, but I hang around Hong Kong people all the time. 欢迎你! (sorry, I prefer writing in simplified)


Woohh.. you know chinese? excellent.


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2007)

> > Welcome! I'm not from Hong Kong, but I hang around Hong Kong people all the time. 欢迎你! (sorry, I prefer writing in simplified)
> 
> 
> Woohh.. you know chinese? excellent.


Yes I do! Cantonese to be specific. I think yen_saw is also Chinese. He's a popular guy here on this forum.


----------



## robo mantis (May 14, 2007)

Yeah man i breed them i just got over 60 ooths this year. They are all hatching but i had a big hatch yester of 4 ooths at the same time.


----------



## yen_saw (May 14, 2007)

"Leh Ho Mah" (How are you-Cantonese). Howdy Patrick. There is a Hong Kong mantis forum which is quite popular. The only thing is you are only allow to post mantis from the wild, the admin there is very strict about posting mantis in captivity and not native to Hong Kong so beware. Here is the link

www.hkinsect.net/wiki/index.php

Thanks Ogiga i am a Malaysian Chinese and a wife from Hong Kong so i speak several languages and chinese dialects, and i am not always popular to everyone here :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2007)

I didn't know about that HK insect forum. I'll have to check it out! Their policy doesn't sound very nice...


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2007)

I've been trying to get to the site all day. Did something happen to the server? I can't seem to get in.


----------



## yen_saw (May 17, 2007)

Pardon my ignorant Ogiga. I put up a bad link. Here is the right one.

http://www.hkwildlife.net/forumdisplay.php?fid=53&amp;page=1


----------



## OGIGA (May 17, 2007)

Oh I see! Great! Looks like this forum is more active, but there are some pretty awesome looking mantis pictures there.


----------

